# Skittles + Arizona Watermelon Drink = DRUG ABUSE



## Melensdad

This is a very interesting part of the TRAYVON MARTIN story that is not getting a lot of press.  But it was widely reported that the young lad was simply buying "Arizona Ice Tea and Skittles" from the 7-Eleven store.

Turns out that we parents are unaware that there is a drug drink made from Arizona Watermelon drink and Skittles candy and then mixed with OVER THE COUNTER cough medicine _(Robitussen and similar brands) _that makes a very potent drug.

Not only is there now all sorts of evidence popping up that Trayvon Martin was abusing drugs, but it also is a warning to parents all over America that simple combinations of commonly available goods can be some serious drugs in the hands of our kids.

The drug is called LEAN or PURPLE LEAN.  It is very likely that Trayvon Martin was on his way to make some more LEAN the night he was shot, the coroner's report shows that his liver was damaged in a way that is consistent with the use of LEAN/PURPLE LEAN.  

Keep an eye on your kids and grandkids.  Those seemingly innocent items they are toting around or buying at the store may be a lot more dangerous to them that you think.


----------



## rugerman

People have been abusing different things in cough syrup for a long time. Codeine was once easy to find and abused a lot, it was taken away (from over the counter cough syrup) and the alcohol content was raised (some cough syrups used to be around 80 proof) DM-dextromethorphan a non narcotic cough suppressant (kin to codeine) has been used for years and is highly abused when mixed with alcohol. Kind of funny that the street name for a popular otc cold prep in solid form is skittles (has dm in it). If there is some way to get high or low with something it will be done by someone. That doesn't make it a bad drug, if you drink too much water it will kill you. But when the media finds out about the abuse they advertise it on the news and kids start using it. Sudafed is a good drug it works well for head congestion but due to a few people abusing it and using it to make meth pretty soon it will not be available or only available with a prescription. When I was growing up you didn't hear much about drug abuse, alcohol was the drug of choice for most people, now the sky's the limit people abuse anything, huffing spray paint, drinking hand sanitizer & sterno (both alcohol based). Some people don't seem to have anything else to do.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Watermelon iced tea, Skittles and Robitussen????  Whoever came up with that one???

Back in tha days when I worked offshore in the Gulf you had to keep an eye on the both the cook's and medic's order list to ensure that the vanilla extract and Nyquil quantities being ordered were "reasonable" and within bounds and security was always suspicious of anyone trying to fly offshore with more than one bottle of mouthwash.

You know what gets me? .... it's that the cost of brewing some of these concoctions is a lot more than buying beer or liquor.  I can understand it for underage kids but a lot of these people are a lot older than 21.  It must be a different kind of high, I suppose.

Like Rugerman, when I was growing up, beer was the drug of choice.


----------



## Kane

EastTexFrank said:


> Like Rugerman, when I was growing up, beer was the drug of choice.



You bet.  Over the course of any given week I'd swipe one of the Ol Man's Bud's every day or so.  He would never miss 'em.  Come Friday night, pop a six in the freezer for a while and cruise the strip.

Stoopid teenagers.
.


----------



## Catavenger

I found this looks interesting: http://freenorthcarolina.blogspot.com/2012/05/happy-trayvon-martin-day.html & this: http://theconservativetreehouse.com...-drug-use-culminates-in-predictable-violence/


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have to ask what is the arizona drink for is it just a way do deliver the drug and as for skittles do i understand that there is th esame drug in them as alergy medicins have if so i will start restricting kids from them


----------



## Catavenger

> I have to ask what is the arizona drink for is it just a way do deliver the drug


  Seems like it, from what I can find out Sprite was originally used and other drinks have been used.


----------



## thcri RIP

Kane said:


> You bet.  Over the course of any given week I'd swipe one of the Ol Man's Bud's every day or so.  He would never miss 'em.  Come Friday night, pop a six in the freezer for a while and cruise the strip.
> 
> Stoopid teenagers.
> .



If you are talking Bud I can see why he never missed them.  I usually set them out too when left over after a party.


----------



## rugerman

When I used to work for K&B drugs in the 70's we used to have people steal bottles of robitussin DM, drink the whole bottle then steal a beer out of the cooler and drink it then go out on the sidewalk and pass out. We were in an unincorporated area (no city police only state and county) so it would take a while for the police to arrive. One day I saw a guy do this but he went into the walkin cooler for the beer, I went out of the pharmacy took the pen out of my pocket dropped it in the lock hole in the cooler handle and went back and called the police. Took them a while to get there, the guy started yellin that he was cold and finally shut up. When the police arrived they drug his cold, drunk ass out, charged him with theft of property, public intoxication and vagrancy then they took him to the county jail. DDS the ingredient that is being abused is the antihistamines & DM in cold meds both are downers when mixed with alcohol its a very big drunk. Sudafed or pseudoephedrine is a decongestant for head congestion but it is used as one of the ingredients to make meth, a very addictive drug. The arizona tea is just a vehicle to put the drugs in also might make the taste a bit better, for what its worth DM is nasty tasting, very hard to mask.


----------



## Catavenger

I think they lock that cough syrup stuff  behind the counter some places not sure here i never  seem to need it.


----------



## luvs

here you hafta get most cold meds from the counter & sign for it. i'm thinking they keep tabs on how many bottles/pills u get, too, & they limit the amount you can buy in 1 transaction.


----------

